# Garmin mounting



## Rmabus (Jun 12, 2012)

Good morning all. I wanted to reach out in regards to mounting a Garmin 510 out of the way for a few things. Here is my delima. I am short, and I run the very aggressive -rise stem from Syntace. Mounting the 510 on top of that not only has it sticking up at a funny angle but it also has it somewhat exposed in a crash. I also have mounted them on the K-Edge mounts out front, which I like,*but those are also exposed during crash, not to mention interfering with race numbers. In the past I have mounted my 705 on the bar, tucked in next to the stem using one of those plastic barfly type nubs. 

Anyway, I am thinking of mounting one of the nubbin things again and see if that gets it tucked out of the way some, but does anyone have any other ideas? FYI, I searched and did find some information on shorter stems etc, but nothing on the bar ideas.


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

On my road bike I have my garmin mounted on and SRAM out in front bar mount. 
On my mtb i mount it behind the stem on the toptube using the included fitting with bands. This keeps it safe/out of the way but still visible


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Look at the SRAM Quickview MTB, the Barfly 3.0, and similar.


----------



## thrash_273 (Apr 24, 2013)

i use barfly on mtb (top of stem) handful of crash and still safe, regular on roadie and other bikes.


----------



## Rmabus (Jun 12, 2012)

Well I did my mounting trick. I am running the flat force syntace stem so the barfly system, although great, is still just a touch to exposed for my liking. I am reasonably happy with how this mounted up as it is hidden some and will not interfere with putting a number on.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

care to share some pictures for posterity?


----------



## Rmabus (Jun 12, 2012)

Absolutely. I meant to say that earlier. I will get them up tonight/tomorrow when I can get back to my bike.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I use a Flatforce too and run the K-Edge adjustable mount. I had a Barfly, but the angle of the Flatforce made the Barfly not sit even with the stem.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

griffter18 said:


> On my mtb i mount it behind the stem on the toptube using the included fitting with bands. This keeps it safe/out of the way but still visible


This seems like the most practical choice. Only downside is the Garmin not being more in line of sight. I guess it depends on what you use it for. Me...mostly just to track my rides. I could keep mine in my pocket to be honest since I don't watch my speed or cadence or anything like that like I do on my road bike. Mine is on the top tube as well, just behind the stem.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Nubster said:


> This seems like the most practical choice. Only downside is the Garmin not being more in line of sight.


Haha...I tried that...almost crashed trying to look at the Garmin. Best place for me is the top of the stem. I use it to navigate new trails too...so I need to look at it sometimes.

I've also seen people mount the Garmin on the seatpost and on the top tube in front of the seat tube.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, guess it all depends on how you use the Garmin. Like I said, for me personally, I just use it to track my rides and mileage when on the mountain bike. Road bike it a different story but that one doesn't matter as much since I don't crash it. The mountain bike however...it would be abnormal for me to ride it without a crash at some point during the ride.


----------



## Rmabus (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking at that k-edge stem setup, it gives me a thought. You could actually flip it around to be behind the stem and greatly drop the angle. That would hide it a bit from potential hits and what not. 

I am sorry, I wound up not getting home until way late and simply forgot to get pics of my setup loaded up. I will do so this afternoon.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Don't see why it wouldn't work. I have a SRAM version of the K-Edge...same thing but plastic...and I could mount it the way you are talking about no problem. Only issue would be the angle of the Garmin...depending on how far below the stem you have it, the angle might make it difficult to see the screen.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

RS VR6 said:


> I use a Flatforce too and run the K-Edge adjustable mount. I had a Barfly, but the angle of the Flatforce made the Barfly not sit even with the stem.
> 
> View attachment 996747


it was not 100% clear from the OP that this was the setup being used. especially since I am not familiar with that particular Syntace stem. I thought he was simply hyphenating aggressive-rise.

Check out what these guys offer. I have the Type 10, which is similar to the K-edge mount shown in this thread.

REC-MOUNTS ??????????????? - ???????

Also consider a top cap style mount. The rec-mounts Type 14 is one type. K-Edge offers a different one that would work, too.


----------



## Rmabus (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes. The stem pictures above is exactly what I am running. I actually am not so much as worried about my garmin being readable on the MTB as I am usually pre occupied with not killing myself in tight trees so hiding it a bit is what I am shooting for. I just want the data for review later.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

RS VR6 said:


> I use a Flatforce too and run the K-Edge adjustable mount. I had a Barfly, but the angle of the Flatforce made the Barfly not sit even with the stem.
> 
> View attachment 996747


Wouldn't that mount turned 180 over your top tube be safer in a crash?

It would be harder to see at a glance, but might still be there after you go down


----------



## Rmabus (Jun 12, 2012)

Thats my exact plan. Spin it around and swivel it down some.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

It you spin it back 180...doesn't that leave the Garmin exposed if the bar twists to the left or right in the event of a crash?

I could spin it 180 and take a pic later in the evening.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I rotated the mount around. I personally would not run it that way. In a crash the Garmin and the mount risk more damage than sitting on top of the stem.

I have a SRAM Quickview and you can also mount it on the right side of the bar so the Garmin sits next to the stem instead of on top of it.

If those methods don't work for you then the best bet will be in your hydration pack or saddle bag.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Yeah, rotating that k-edge mount would put the GPS much closer to contact with knees.

What about the gravity cap?

K-EDGE Gravity Cap Computer Mount for Garmin - Garmin Computer Bike Mounts - K-EDGE Computer Mounts


----------



## Rmabus (Jun 12, 2012)

OK. Finally pics as promised. This is my current setup.


----------



## Rmabus (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry for the sideways pics. I will try to fix that. 

BTW. I like the sram mount turned around from above. That is what I had in the first place, but the mount was hitting my frame if the bike got swung around pretty hard.


----------



## Menel (Mar 15, 2015)

I have my 500 on kedge steerer cap mount.

K-Edge Gravity Cap Garmin Mount (Red) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NEDHO1I/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_qydIvbCC7FE9G


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have my SRAM OTF mount turned around backwards and to the side of my stem. Works fine, had it that way for 2 years now with lots of riding miles and racing miles and have never had a knee strike yet.


----------



## ka81ua (Oct 14, 2014)

Any sloutions to mount Edge 530 on Top Tube? and not loosing it after few drops and rooty sections...


----------



## Jetta2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

I suppose the handlebar mount (the one with rubber bands) can be fastened to the top tube but good luck trying to see it. You will have to lower your vision so low that you likely will run into something. Why not just mount on bars close to stem? They also make a mount that goes right under the stem cap and extends the garmin out front of the stem a little which makes seeing it very easy. Like this https://www.rei.com/product/145789/k-edge-garminwahoo-adjustable-stem-mount?CAWELAID=120217890005183364&CAGPSPN=pla&CAAGID=15877513840&CATCI=pla-555409702508&cm_mmc=PLA_Google%7C404_1050519977%7C1457890001%7Cnone%7C286b9177-fb8f-4209-bee2-b98ba60145ec%7Cpla-555409702508&lsft=cm_mmcLA_Google_LIA%7C404_1050519977%7C1457890001%7Cnone%7C286b9177-fb8f-4209-bee2-b98ba60145ec&kclid=286b9177-fb8f-4209-bee2-b98ba60145ec&gclid=CjwKCAiAws7uBRAkEiwAMlbZjjSstr3_E58PoIfk6PcTGsQz78701PlFiZyGgD39eEOQRUyJWzLI5BoCJtwQAvD_BwE


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

This is what I do. I keep the bar clamp screw just tight enough to prevent rotation in use but allow rotation if hit. And after losing one Garmin, I always use the included lanyard.

https://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike-computer/best-gps-model-mtb-1067938-2.html#post13931942


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Lone Rager said:


> This is what I do. I keep the bar clamp screw just tight enough to prevent rotation in use but allow rotation if hit. And after losing one Garmin, I always use the included lanyard.
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike-computer/best-gps-model-mtb-1067938-2.html#post13931942


That's good advice.


----------



## Jetta2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

Lone Rager said:


> This is what I do. I keep the bar clamp screw just tight enough to prevent rotation in use but allow rotation if hit. And after losing one Garmin, I always use the included lanyard.
> 
> https://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike-computer/best-gps-model-mtb-1067938-2.html#post13931942


I'd be a little afraid of kicking that with my knee. I do like the idea of a lanyard and am getting one right now.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ yeah. It's a bit close, and on a few occasions I've tapped it with my knee, but it just rotated out of the way. On top of the stem or bars I hit it with my chest. Out front it can get hit when I crash or drop the bike.


----------



## Jetta2010 (Jan 15, 2012)

The whole idea is to be able to see the garmin while riding. If this is not what you are after (i.e., just tracking your ride) you can do that with the garmin and/or phone in your pack/pocket. 

If you have the mount comes loose (or you keep it loose), I don't see how that can hold the garmin in the spot you need it to in order to see it while riding. I've had this problem initially on my road bike in that if the mount is not snugged down enough, it rotates to the point you can easily see it. 

I mostly use my garmin along with a paper map so as to keep from getting too off course. Or to make a bee line back to my car if weather threatens a ride.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Lone Rager said:


> ^^^ yeah. It's a bit close, and on a few occasions I've tapped it with my knee, but it just rotated out of the way. On top of the stem or bars I hit it with my chest. Out front it can get hit when I crash or drop the bike.


Bars lower or higher than your saddle?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Jetta2010 said:


> The whole idea is to be able to see the garmin while riding. If this is not what you are after (i.e., just tracking your ride) you can do that with the garmin and/or phone in your pack/pocket.
> 
> If you have the mount comes loose (or you keep it loose), I don't see how that can hold the garmin in the spot you need it to in order to see it while riding. I've had this problem initially on my road bike in that if the mount is not snugged down enough, it rotates to the point you can easily see it.
> 
> I mostly use my garmin along with a paper map so as to keep from getting too off course. Or to make a bee line back to my car if weather threatens a ride.


The problem with shoving your chosen tracking device into your pack or a pocket is that placement is critical to accuracy because the orientation of the device determines the orientation of the antenna. And on the vast majority of devices, the orientation of the antenna is very important to reception and therefore positional accuracy. If you care enough about accuracy to buy a dedicated receiver, but then stuff it in a pack or in your pocket, you've just wasted a bunch of money. Do yourself a favor and position the device so the antenna gets good reception (for Edges, this means mounted so the screen faces towards the sky).


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

NordieBoy said:


> Bars lower or higher than your saddle?


~1" lower at the grips.

I'll add that with clipless my knees definitely get closer to the bars than with flats, which is what I'm riding on this bike.

"""placement is critical to accuracy"""

Yep. Flat on the top your helmet is best for reception and accuracy. Anything else is a compromise.


----------



## roughster (Dec 18, 2017)

Rmabus said:


> Anyway, I am thinking of mounting one of the nubbin things again and see if that gets it tucked out of the way some, but does anyone have any other ideas? FYI, I searched and did find some information on shorter stems etc, but nothing on the bar ideas.


I know this an old post, but it seems like people are still looking. See pic below:









I think this is the best place to install. There are four options:

#1 - Use provided bands around stem (least favorite)

#2 - Use a Garmin capable stem cap: CLICK for Amazon Link

#3 - Imitation Garmin stem mount. I have one of these on one of my bike and it works perfectly as good as the Garmin mount. Just flip it "backwards so it points towards you: CLICK for Amazon Link

#4 The offical Garmin mount. Most expensive option. I also have this mount and it works the same: CLICK for Amazon Link

The key to ANY mount is ensure you have a lanyard. I used 2 feet of 25 lbs fishing line with a figure-8 knot after threading the lanyard hole. Its pretty much invisible. I loop the unit through the opening around the handlebars then mount. If it pops off it will just hang off the handlebars. Trust me you'll see it *WHEN* it gets bumped and popped out. I think it has happened to everyone I know including myself.


----------



## fuzzymusketeer (May 22, 2019)

I have the OEM Garmin mount that protrudes off the front of my handlebars. My cable housing was cut a bit long, and if my Garmin is not attached the cables sometimes jump above the mount causing it to pull on my cables. I didn't know there was a stem mount for Garmins, I may have to look into that. That would look much cleaner and elminate the risk of ripping my cable housing/causing a crash. Thanks,


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Lone Rager said:


> """placement is critical to accuracy"""
> 
> Yep. Flat on the top your helmet is best for reception and accuracy. Anything else is a compromise.


*eyeroll*

you know damn well what I said.


----------



## ETChipotle (Sep 20, 2014)

Harold said:


> *eyeroll*
> 
> you know damn well what I said.


I've been thinking where to put it for the unicycle, his suggestion might be one of few options. But the crown of the fork might work too, and that's protected. Not sure if I have the skill yet to look there while riding. But honestly I hadn't thought about the reception problem that packing it presents.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Harold said:


> *eyeroll*
> 
> you know damn well what I said.


LOL. Looks like my post had the desired effect.

That said, I'll stick with what I said as being factually accurate. I'm sure most will want to compromise reception for the better accessibility and utility of mounting it on the bars. I've had good success putting a Garmin in the very top of my backpack or on top of it while hiking, and on a few occasions have clipped a 500 (small and light) to my hat.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

ETChipotle said:


> I've been thinking where to put it for the unicycle, his suggestion might be one of few options. But the crown of the fork might work too, and that's protected. Not sure if I have the skill yet to look there while riding. But honestly I hadn't thought about the reception problem that packing it presents.


You might try wrist mounting. I have a wrist band from a 310XT with a 1/4 turn receiver mount on it (I used to use a 310XT for both running and riding, and I moved the head unit between the wrist band and the bike mount depending on activity - the 1/4 turn adapter was an official Garmin accessory meant for triathlons) and I occasionally put my Edge on it. It's not optimal for reception, but it's at least accessible.



Lone Rager said:


> I've had good success putting a Garmin in the very top of my backpack or on top of it while hiking, and on a few occasions have clipped a 500 (small and light) to my hat.


If you can keep it facing up and in the same spot, then yeah, that works well. But I was referencing putting it INSIDE the pack or pocket, where it doesn't get that, and especially inside the pack, where it can tumble around and wind up beneath stuff. A LONG time ago, my first GPS was a handheld Rino 120 with no viable bike mount, and I clipped it to the outside of the pack and let it sit in an outside pocket (mostly to prevent it flopping around). That GPS was a little different, though, because it had a quad helix antenna that was a lot less reliant on device orientation than the patch antenna used on almost all devices nowadays.


----------

